# La ferita dei non amati



## feather (27 Marzo 2014)

Qualcuno l'ha letto?
Merita? Opinioni, consigli?

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788870319507/schellenbaum-peter/ferita-dei-non.html

Ho letto questo post a riguardo:
http://wordsocialforum.com/2013/09/12/la-ferita-dei-non-amati-peter-schellenbaum-1988-di-simona-di-profio/

e sembra interessante. Anche se, al solito, spiega bene il problema ma non c'è traccia di soluzione.

Questo passaggio specialmente è interessante:

"Ogni rapporto è polare, in quanto è identico all’area di tensione dal polo complementare. L’attrazione che due persone provano l’una verso l’altra viene ulteriormente rafforzata dalla coscienza delle polarità che esse incarnano come coppia. In entrambe vengono mobilitate polarità che, senza quel rapporto,sarebbero soltanto pura possibilità, vita non vissuta. Da ciò scaturiscono tensione, eccitazione, erotismo. Diversamente, le persone centrate su di sé, prigioniere dei dolorosi ricordi delle vecchie ferite, non possono accedere al gioco polare di un rapporto. … Dopo l’iniziale apertura estatica all’altro e di conseguenza al mondo, l’antica, traumatica chiusura si impone nuovamente. Non ci percepiamo pià dinamicamente nella vibrazione di due poli, ma staticamente come due opposti che si contrappongono. L’antico trauma, la ferita del non essere amati, riaffiora: sono respinto, abbandonato, isolato, non amato. Quale alternativa rimane a due persone che perseguono insieme il modello traumatico se non quella di riaprirsi reciprocamente le antiche ferite causando nuovo dolore?"

ma non riesco a capire perché, dopo l'iniziale apertura estatica, si debba imporre nuovamente la chiusura


----------



## feather (27 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sicuramente sapere qual è il problema non lo risolve, bisogna accettarlo e poi cercare di modificare il meccanismo dentro di sé. Ma questo non si riesce a fare se ci si aspetta la soluzione dall'esterno...


Intendi questo?
" “Il vostro cattivo amore per voi stessi da della vostra solitudine una prigione” [Nietzsche]. Le persone che non si sopportano e soccombono all’apatia e all’inquietudine non appena rimangono sole, le persone che non si piacciono abbastanza per sentirsi bene in compagnia di se stesse, sono prigioniere della mancanza di amore di sé. Inutilmente vagano per il mondo alla ricerca di qualcuno che abbia la chiave per aprire la loro prigione dall’esterno. Cercano nuovi amici, nuovi amori, nuovi analisti, nuove guide ideologiche, maestri, guru, lama che svelino loro il segreto della parola magica e li liberino dall’isolamento. Ma la porta della prigione si apre soltanto dall’interno, e loro stessi sono la chiave che può aprire quella porta. La liberazione dalla prigionia nell’Io inizia con l’amore di sé."

Il giorno che capisco come si apre.... e perché non si può aprire dall'esterno...


----------



## oceansize (27 Marzo 2014)

grazie per la dritta, questi saggi sono utili per acquisire consapevolezza dei meccanismi che attuiamo e già è molto, poi in questi che ti linko ci sono anche delle dritte per uscire dal "copione", chiaro che non c'è la bacchetta magica

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788807882722/krishnananda/per-con-paura.html

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788850329298/krishnananda/uscire-dalla-paura.html

"Spesso, a causa del nostro bambino interiore ferito, ci costruiamo un'immagine di noi stessi come individui carenti e inadeguati. Questa percezione negativa del sé ci riempie di paura e ansia, inducendoci a ripetere dinamiche dolorose nelle nostre relazioni intime. Questo ostacola la nostra creatività, ci spinge verso dipendenze insane e ci rende depressi e malati. In questo libro Krishnananda, con la sua compagna Amana, presenta un metodo semplice per apprendere come rompere l'identificazione col bambino emozionale che si cela dentro di noi e porre fine così ai nostri schemi interiori negativi e dolorosi. Dopo aver esplorato a fondo le ferite che ci attanagliano nel precedente "A tu per tu con la paura", in questo secondo libro propongono come rimarginare tali ferite responsabili delle nostre paure. Gli autori condividono qui con il lettore il loro metodo, rivisitandolo in questa nuova edizione alla luce delle esperienze che sono maturate nel corso degli anni intercorsi dalla prima edizione del volume. Ogni capitolo termina con esercizi utili al lettore perché li possa sperimentare direttamente nella sua vita."

c'è da mettersi in gioco ed è doloroso, soprattutto essere onesti fino in fondo con se stessi, ma a volte basta fare il primo passo e se serve, una "guida" nella quale riponi fiducia che ti accompagni passo passo, almeno all'inizio:up:

siamo tutti esseri meravigliosi, per alcuni è più difficile crederlo proprio per le ferite subite soprattutto nell'infanzia, non per forza abusi ecc.., ma ce la si può fare


----------



## lolapal (27 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Intendi questo?
> " “Il vostro cattivo amore per voi stessi da della vostra solitudine una prigione” [Nietzsche]. Le persone che non si sopportano e soccombono all’apatia e all’inquietudine non appena rimangono sole, le persone che non si piacciono abbastanza per sentirsi bene in compagnia di se stesse, sono prigioniere della mancanza di amore di sé. Inutilmente vagano per il mondo alla ricerca di qualcuno che abbia la chiave per aprire la loro prigione dall’esterno. Cercano nuovi amici, nuovi amori, nuovi analisti, nuove guide ideologiche, maestri, guru, lama che svelino loro il segreto della parola magica e li liberino dall’isolamento. Ma la porta della prigione si apre soltanto dall’interno, e loro stessi sono la chiave che può aprire quella porta. La liberazione dalla prigionia nell’Io inizia con l’amore di sé."
> 
> Il giorno che capisco come si apre.... e perché non si può aprire dall'esterno...


Sì, diciamo che intenderei anche questo, nel senso che forse basterebbe guardare ciò che si ha e ciò che si è attraverso occhi positivi e non negativi. Togliersi dalla testa che si deve essere "perfetti" e iniziare ad accettare che si è semplicemente esseri umani.

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2014)

ops avevo letto...la ferita dei non armati...ops..


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Intendi questo?
> " “Il vostro cattivo amore per voi stessi da della vostra solitudine una prigione” [Nietzsche]. Le persone che non si sopportano e soccombono all’apatia e all’inquietudine non appena rimangono sole, le persone che non si piacciono abbastanza per sentirsi bene in compagnia di se stesse, sono prigioniere della mancanza di amore di sé. Inutilmente vagano per il mondo alla ricerca di qualcuno che abbia la chiave per aprire la loro prigione dall’esterno. Cercano nuovi amici, nuovi amori, nuovi analisti, nuove guide ideologiche, maestri, guru, lama che svelino loro il segreto della parola magica e li liberino dall’isolamento. Ma la porta della prigione si apre soltanto dall’interno, e loro stessi sono la chiave che può aprire quella porta. La liberazione dalla prigionia nell’Io inizia con l’amore di sé."
> 
> Il giorno che capisco come si apre.... e perché non si può aprire dall'esterno...


Cos'è che non ti piace di te, Fitèr?
E cosa ti piacerebbe essere, che secondo te non sei?


----------



## JON (27 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha letto?
> Merita? Opinioni, consigli?
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788870319507/schellenbaum-peter/ferita-dei-non.html
> ...


C'è un thread aperto da Stellina che portava lo stesso titolo....se ricordo bene. Aveva letto il libro, tratto uno spunto e poi avviato una discussione. Forse può esserti utile, devi trovarlo però, non è vecchissimo.


----------



## oceansize (27 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> C'è un thread aperto da Stellina che portava lo stesso titolo....se ricordo bene. Aveva letto il libro, tratto uno spunto e poi avviato una discussione. Forse può esserti utile, devi trovarlo però, non è vecchissimo.


 trovato ma ora nn ho tempo di leggerlo:up:

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18203-le-ferite-dei-non-amati?highlight=


----------



## JON (27 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Qualcuno l'ha letto?
> Merita? Opinioni, consigli?
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788870319507/schellenbaum-peter/ferita-dei-non.html
> ...


Credo che la risposta, benché vada approfondita, si trovi nello stesso passaggio che hai estratto.

La chiusura sopravviene a coloro i cui pensieri e aspettative sono essenzialmente incentrati sul se stessi. In sostanza persone che per quella natura (egoistica per dire, ma non credo si tratti propriamente di egoismo) siano particolarmente soggette al disincanto, alla disillusione-delusione proprio perché concentrate su se stesse. Sarebbe a dire soggette particolarmente alla solitudine, se restano sole nei sentimenti ritornano alla sofferenza (primordiale, del vissuto e delle esperienze personali, direi dell'infanzia) del vivere senza amore.

Se hai la capacità di vivere senza amore allora hai trovato la soluzione. La soluzione alternativa sarebbe modificare la propria natura, ma qui, a meno che non giunga una vocazione-illuminazione, la vedo molto dura.


----------



## JON (27 Marzo 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> trovato ma ora nn ho tempo di leggerlo:up:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18203-le-ferite-dei-non-amati?highlight=


Bene, lo ricordo vagamente, poi magari lo rileggo. Però stavo pensando che non faccia proprio al caso di Feather, magari sbaglio. Feather è un discorso a parte.


----------



## JON (27 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Bene, lo ricordo vagamente, poi magari lo rileggo. Però stavo pensando che non faccia proprio al caso di Feather, magari sbaglio. Feather è un discorso a parte.


L'ho riletto. Oddio, forse può servire a Feather. 
Ero ospite, non ricordavo, un periodo del forum molto confuso.:mrgreen:


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sarebbe a dire soggette particolarmente alla solitudine, se restano sole nei sentimenti ritornano alla sofferenza (primordiale, del vissuto e delle esperienze personali, direi dell'infanzia) del vivere senza amore.


E perché devono rimanere sole nei sentimenti? Se una relazione continua, perché ritornano alla loro chiusura anche se la compagna è ancora al loro fianco?


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cos'è che non ti piace di te, Fitèr?
> E cosa ti piacerebbe essere, che secondo te non sei?





JON ha detto:


> Se hai la capacità di vivere senza amore allora hai trovato la soluzione. La soluzione alternativa sarebbe modificare la propria natura, ma qui, a meno che non giunga una vocazione-illuminazione, la vedo molto dura.


Non mi piace il mio essere bisognoso. Di amore, di conferme esterne. Gli altri non sono lì a darmele, come è naturale che sia. E io non dovrei averne bisogno. È questo che mi disgusta di me. Questo bisogno di essere accudito. Misto paradossalmente (a pensarci bene non è un paradosso) a un egoismo che mi disgusta anch'esso.
Mi piacerebbe bastare a me stesso. Essere contenuto in me stesso, autosufficiente. Invece di avvertire continuamente questo bisogno continuo e innapagato di essere amato e apprezzato. Che inevitabilmente porta a frustrazione e senso di solitudine.
Tutto questo da di me un'immagine di uomo debole e fragile, assolutamente inadatto a reggere gli urti della vita, per non parlare di prosperare.
Ciliegina sulla torta, che aiuto o esempio posso dare a mio figlio per crescere autosufficiente se il suo modello, suo padre per primo non lo è?


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> C'è un thread aperto da Stellina che portava lo stesso titolo....se ricordo bene. Aveva letto il libro, tratto uno spunto e poi avviato una discussione. Forse può esserti utile, devi trovarlo però, non è vecchissimo.





oceansize ha detto:


> trovato ma ora nn ho tempo di leggerlo:up:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/18203-le-ferite-dei-non-amati?highlight=


Grazie, lo sto leggendo..


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> siamo tutti esseri meravigliosi


Ci sono dei gran pezzi di merda in giro in verità. Proprio tutti tutti non direi...


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ci si guarda allo specchio. Quella che vedrai è una persona che non ha nessun motivo per credere di non meritare l'amore di qualcuno, o di meritarlo meno di altri. Invece di chiederti "perchè?" dovresti chiederti "perchè no?"


Perché sono un egoista che ha bisogno di essere accudito e perso nel mio egoistico bisogno non sto "dando" quello che dovrei alla mia compagna?

"Quando sei innamorata tenti di fare meglio, di dare di più dell'altro e di te stessa. Non pensi troppo, agisci.

Non sentirsi valevole (o meritevole) d'amore. Un gesto d'affetto non vuole qualcosa da te, e in cambio, come in una compravendita dove, per soddisfarla, devi essere certa che le tue risorse personali siano all'altezza."

"quando sei innamorato scompare il tempo. quindi non te la poni mai."

Non sono d'accordo. Se dai senza ricevere nulla in cambio, alla lunga ti stufi. E molli. È una compravendita in un certo qual modo.

"so che saprei condurre senza di lui la mia vita in modo egregio e nessuno se ne accorgerebbe ma ci mancherebbe il colore, il sapore...quel quid che rende la vita migliore.
la condivisione, la tenerezza, l'intimità, la partecipazione, la progettualità (banalmente quella del "domani che si fa?"...come mi piacerebbe che un uomo declinasse i verbi al futuro con me)...le desidero ancora con un uomo. "

Ecco, appunto. Non è una carenza da poco neppure questa.
A me manca, mi piacerebbe sapere se altri single a oltranza sentono o no questa mancanza allo stesso modo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché sono un egoista che ha bisogno di essere accudito e perso nel mio egoistico bisogno non sto "dando" quello che dovrei alla mia compagna?
> 
> "Quando sei innamorata tenti di fare meglio, di dare di più dell'altro e di te stessa. Non pensi troppo, agisci.
> 
> ...


Tesoro bello, l'amore non è un credito egisibile.
E' un dono e non possiamo donare ciò che non abbiamo, anche se avevamo promesso di farlo.
Per il resto, ti ho già detto come la penso: tu ti senti solo perchè da un lato hai una situazione che non ti soddisfa, dall'altro SEI solo. Sei all'estero, immerso in una cultura che non è la tua, non sottovalutare questo aspetto.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Se dai senza ricevere nulla in cambio, alla lunga ti stufi. E molli. È una compravendita in un certo qual modo.




SI.
Peccato che io mi stufi "alla breve".


----------



## feather (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sei all'estero, immerso in una cultura che non è la tua, non sottovalutare questo aspetto.


Vogliamo parlare della cultura italiana? Di quello che c'è nella testa dell'italiano medio nel 2014? 
Per favore, non torturarmi così...

Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato stando all'estero è che non è una questione di cultura, è una questione di testa. Ho hai quella spinta a guardare oltre o non ce l'hai. La cultura cambia solo la favoletta che ci si racconta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare della cultura italiana? Di quello che c'è nella testa dell'italiano medio nel 2014?
> Per favore, non torturarmi così...


Mon petit chou, lassa sta l'italiano medio.
Quello che volevo dire è che è normale che tu ti senta isolato, non compreso.
Non sei tu che non vai, sei in una situazione oggettivamente difficile.
Ma io credo che tu abbia il potenziale per venirne fuori.
Solo che devi smettere di pensare di essere sbagliato TU.


----------



## JON (28 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E perché devono rimanere sole nei sentimenti? Se una relazione continua, perché ritornano alla loro chiusura anche se la compagna è ancora al loro fianco?


Perché resterebbero facilmente insoddisfatte. Ti ricordo che il libro parlava di persone i cui rapporti erano, come dire, autoreferenziali. Pensare di incentrare altre esistenze intorno alla propria, ai propri bisogni e aspettative è forse il più certo dei fallimenti.

Ciò non toglie che nutrire delle aspettative sia una cosa in fondo positiva. Insomma che campiamo a fare sennò.
Tra i passi che hai estratto dall'altro thread però c'era quello che parlava di donarsi senza aspettarsi una contropartita. L'ho scritta io, ma non hai colto il senso, perché se riassumi quel passo relegandolo a quel concetto, te lo confermo io, è una cazzata. Qualche aspettativa dobbiamo pure vederla soddisfatta, altrimenti il tutto non ha senso.

Il punto è che io parlavo d'amore, quello che quando lo provi ti fa essere un po' più di "manica larga", quello che quando c'è non è che ti fa stare li a vedere se la contropartita è ben bilanciata. E' quello che semplicemente ed istintivamente ti porta ad agire, a voler dare piuttosto che pensare a quello che ricevi. Che ti devo dire, è quello che chiamano amore, naturalmente con molte altre sfaccettature.

Per dire: 

hai una moglie disponibile ma ti rende insoddisfatto....perché non l'ami,
hai avuto un amante che ti ha abbandonato ma alla quale ti daresti con tutto te stesso se fosse disponibile....perché l'ami.

Dov'è il senso della contropartita li se non consideri l'amore? E' per questo che molti paragonano l'amore ad una droga della quale non farebbero mai a meno. Pare sia capace di dare un senso dove addirittura un senso non c'è. E qui ci sarebbe molto da dire, perché ti chiederei se ti piacesse di più vivere inebetito e contento o lucido e presente.

Tu non sei ne l'uno ne l'altro, ecco perché sei un caso a parte. Nel primo caso perché non sei innamorato e sei un deluso d'amore, nel secondo caso perché la tua solitudine ti sta apportando sofferenza piuttosto che lucida riflessione sul proprio io.

Intanto accetta la solitudine, trova in essa il tuo essere. Poi verifica le tue reali potenzialità per quanto riguarderebbe un eventuale amore e rapporto con una donna. Per dire che, per accettare la solitudine e farne una virtù o quantomeno non una condizione dall'accezione negativa, la tua autostima è fondamentale. Sarebbe quella che ti rende autonomo e al tempo stesso apprezzabile dall'esterno.

Forse sbagli a voler quantificare l'amore o a volerlo materializzare, perché si tratta di una condizione particolare che al momento non ti compete. E' per questo che i conti non ti tornano.

PS: ma non sei in Italia? 'Ndo stai? Se posso permettermi.


----------



## JON (28 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Mon petit chou*, lassa sta l'italiano medio.
> Quello che volevo dire è che è normale che tu ti senta isolato, non compreso.
> Non sei tu che non vai, sei in una situazione oggettivamente difficile.
> Ma io credo che tu abbia il potenziale per venirne fuori.
> Solo che devi smettere di pensare di essere sbagliato TU.


Mi pari Morticia con Gomez. Tenti di rinvigorirlo?:mrgreen:

Che tu di Morticia qualcosa c'hai pure e Feather manco scherza...anzi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mi pari Morticia con Gomez. Tenti di rinvigorirlo?:mrgreen:
> 
> Che tu di Morticia qualcosa c'hai pure e Feather manco scherza...anzi.


è uno scherzo tra me e mon ami Fitèr, in effetti, proprio su quel filo.
Tento di farlo sorridere, che vuoi che faccia... tutte le volte che gli scrivo qualcosa mi risponde che gli ho distrutto il morale


----------



## feather (7 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> PS: ma non sei in Italia? 'Ndo stai? Se posso permettermi.


Ho provato a risponderti in mp ma... nisba


----------



## JON (7 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ho provato a risponderti in mp ma... nisba


Solo in chiaro. Vabbè tanto sei all'estero, non credo cambi molto il precisamente dove.


----------

